# New to the site.



## V-Man (Oct 16, 2006)

New here and just wanted to say "What's Up!" to every one out there. Looks like a nice site. Look forward to reading and posting here.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome V-Man to the site. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## V-Man (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Dale, glad to be here!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey V !!!!!! Welcome  WB


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to have you.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Make yourself at home, there is a LOT of forum to check out!
Over forty now... 
I look forward to reading your fishing reports and posts.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome! Pull up a chair and stay awhile why don't ja!?!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

welcome to the site


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

welcome..be careful you can get addicted to this site. i sometimes log on 4 to 5 times a day..hours can be spent here. good thing to do on rainy days..or late nights. later. EZbite


----------

